# Altes Radon ZR Team Steuersatz



## Keks_nascher (23. August 2014)

Servus Leute,

Ich bräuchte Rat bezüglich eines passenden Steuersatzes für mein etwas älteres ZR Team (Der derzeitige ist hin), vielleicht können mir die mitlesenden Radon Mitarbeiter helfen? Vllt habt ihr ja noch Unterlagen.

Keine Ahnung aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen stammt, aber um ihn gehts hier:










Steuersatz müsste ein Semiintegrierter sein, habe aber keine Ahnung welcher passen würde. Die Lagerschalen schlage ich auch ungern heraus, brauche das Rad nahezu täglich.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir anhand der Bilder was sagen, Thema Steuersatz habe ich leider nicht soviel Ahnung.





















Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2014)

Oben ZS44/28,6 und Unten ZS44/30.
Leider haben die Lager der Hersteller verschiedene Winkel (36°/45° oder 45°/45°). Evtl stehn die Angaben am Lageraußenring.
Die Lager kann man auch einzeln bekommen. Kann man größtenteils auch von anderen Herstellern nehmen, sofern Maße und Winkel identisch sind.
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c483_Kleinteile.html
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c482_Ahead-integriert.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

